# OPI Fall/Winter & Holiday 2008 Collections



## Aquilah (Jun 22, 2008)

*Fall 2008 - La Collection de France*












Parlez-Vous OPI?, Louvre Me Louvre Me Not, Eiffel for This Color, You Don't Know Jacques!, Tickle My France-y, Baguette Me Not, A Oui Bit of Red, Crepes Suzi-ette, Bastille My Heart, Yes...I Can-Can!, We'll Always Have Paris, I'm Fondue of You

*Holiday 2008: Holiday in Toyland*






"Sheer" Your Toys!, You're a Doll!, Glamour Game, Brand New Skates, Baby, it's "Coal" Outside!, Play 'Till Midnight, Girls Just Want to Play, Red Hot Gift, Little Red Wagon, Rosy Mistletoe-sies, A Ruby for Rudpolh, Don't Toy with Me!

*(Various sources for info and pics, which are circulating various boards and blogs)*


----------



## magosienne (Jun 22, 2008)

it looks interesting. some names are funny, crÃªpes suzi-ette looks like a nice color. i also like don't toy with me.


----------



## Bec688 (Jun 22, 2008)

Not the most interesting collection they have come out with, but I bet there are some nice colours there, I'll have to duck down to the beauty supplier and have a look.


----------



## Marisol (Jun 23, 2008)

Their names crack me up.


----------



## Lucy (Aug 5, 2008)

"eiffel for this color"..ahahah

not sure what it's called, but the second colour in from the left, top row of the france collection looks promising. apart from that, the deep browns are a bit intruiging but i don't see anything groundbreaking.

i could get excited for toyland though.


----------



## Ashley (Aug 7, 2008)

LOL I really like the names. I wish MAC was this creative instead of re-using names!


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 7, 2008)

The France Collection is now online w/ 8ty8beauty. I saw swatches, and I seriously want the entire collection LMAO!


----------



## fawp (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm love this collection. I've really been into short, dark nails recently...and the names always win me over.


----------



## La_Mari (Aug 7, 2008)

So pretty, I like the red and pinks.


----------



## Lucy (Aug 11, 2008)

anyone got any of the france collection yet? i'd love to see some swatches. tickle my france-y and parlez-vous opi are growing on me a lot. im wondering how grey parlez-vous opi is?


----------



## BeachBarbie (Aug 11, 2008)

parlez-vous opi looks pink to me...i want that one and you're a doll from the holidy collection.


----------



## Lucy (Aug 14, 2008)

i think i'm going to get the cafe cuties mini collection.


----------



## nailsguide (Aug 19, 2008)

i love them


----------



## magneticheart (Aug 19, 2008)

The names are always great! I love the name 'Baguette me Not' haha!


----------



## Snoo (Aug 19, 2008)

The You Don't Know Jaques! one appeals to me... Never used a shade like that but looks great


----------



## bella1342 (Aug 25, 2008)

I just ordered more than half of the Frace collection... can't wait to get them!

Toyland looks awesome too!


----------



## fawp (Aug 25, 2008)

I keep eyeing the dark purple color...third and fourth from the left...but I can't find the name for it.


----------



## bella1342 (Aug 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Faith-Abigail* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I keep eyeing the dark purple color...third and fourth from the left...but I can't find the name for it. I think that's "Louvre Me, Louvre Me Not"


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *bella1342* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think that's "Louvre Me, Louvre Me Not" It's Eiffel For This Color if it's the dark purple. The lighter one is Louvre Me, Louvre Me Not. I just know I need to get my damned hands on this collection ASAP!


----------



## fawp (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks, ya'll! I'm really starting to fall in love with OPI.


----------



## bCreative (Aug 26, 2008)

I was expecting to see a lot of white in this collection but I'm liking the colors with this.


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 26, 2008)

I love OPI but I'm not really liking the dark choices for the fall and winter. This trend never seems to look good on me.


----------



## moccah (Aug 27, 2008)

Ohh I so freaking love OPI

I need to buy it online or else it is to damn expensive, but its soooo worth the wait when I finally get the package and can do my nails






this collection has some really cute colors


----------



## Lucy (Aug 28, 2008)

my cafe cuties collection (mini versions of parlez vous opi, eiffel for this color and louvre me..) is on its way over from the states! i will post some swatches once it arrives.


----------



## CPS (Sep 9, 2008)

I LOVE OPI!!! Always perfect!


----------



## Palacinka Beaut (Oct 7, 2008)

LOVE this France collection! This is one of my favorites in the last year or so for the overall range of colors and the creativity with the images.

Of course, the names of the colors are jus aussi tres jolie





You Don't Know Jacques!, Crepes Suzi-ette, are two that I must try and

From the Holiday in Toyland

"Sheer" Your Toys!, You're a Doll!, and Brand New Skates, look pretty interesting.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 7, 2008)

The names are cool


----------



## x33cupcake (Oct 7, 2008)

this is okay.. i'm not too excited about it.


----------

